# Best Beginner Steroid Cycle that is fairly cheap



## ATLchinawhite

I am 6ft, 220 lbs, 25% body fat. What is the best weight loss or cutting steroid that can make lose weight quick?


----------



## Jabberwocky

why don't you cut a little without steroids. 25% bf is kinda high. I think the main benefit of testosterone is that you can bulk to a much greater degree without gaining much fat. Your body really eats up whatever nutrients you put in when you're on a good dose of test, compared to normal you might store much less fat.

I've been about 5-6 weeks on and I've gained 12 pounds and lost a good bit of fat. Shooting for 8 more pounds of lean mass and then some body fat loss.

I think the perfect cycle would be:
testosterone 400mg/week (weeks 1-12)
Anavar 40mg/day (weeks 6-12)
PCT: nolvadex and HCG

Maybe throw in some GHRP6/CJC1295 at the end overlapping across the last 2-4 weeks of cycle + the first 1-2 weeks of PCT.

Although only if you can find the anavar in bulk powder (which sadly I cannot ). Otherwise that stuff is way too expensive to be practical.


----------



## Whatchamacallit

Diet & cardio.


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Whatchamacallit said:


> Diet & cardio.


Well I know cardio will make you lose weight, but not all of it will be fat, you will also lose some muscle. I heard you build muscle by strength training and the muscle will burn fat. I am just trying to find out if any med can speed up fat loss


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Gaian Planes said:


> why don't you cut a little without steroids. 25% bf is kinda high. I think the main benefit of testosterone is that you can bulk to a much greater degree without gaining much fat. Your body really eats up whatever nutrients you put in when you're on a good dose of test, compared to normal you might store much less fat.
> 
> I've been about 5-6 weeks on and I've gained 12 pounds and lost a good bit of fat. Shooting for 8 more pounds of lean mass and then some body fat loss.
> 
> I think the perfect cycle would be:
> testosterone 400mg/week (weeks 1-12)
> Anavar 40mg/day (weeks 6-12)
> PCT: nolvadex and HCG
> 
> Maybe throw in some GHRP6/CJC1295 at the end overlapping across the last 2-4 weeks of cycle + the first 1-2 weeks of PCT.
> 
> Although only if you can find the anavar in bulk powder (which sadly I cannot ). Otherwise that stuff is way too expensive to be practical.



How much would that cycle be?


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Gaian Planes said:


> why don't you cut a little without steroids. 25% bf is kinda high. I think the main benefit of testosterone is that you can bulk to a much greater degree without gaining much fat. Your body really eats up whatever nutrients you put in when you're on a good dose of test, compared to normal you might store much less fat.
> 
> I've been about 5-6 weeks on and I've gained 12 pounds and lost a good bit of fat. Shooting for 8 more pounds of lean mass and then some body fat loss.
> 
> I think the perfect cycle would be:
> testosterone 400mg/week (weeks 1-12)
> Anavar 40mg/day (weeks 6-12)
> PCT: nolvadex and HCG
> 
> Maybe throw in some GHRP6/CJC1295 at the end overlapping across the last 2-4 weeks of cycle + the first 1-2 weeks of PCT.
> 
> Although only if you can find the anavar in bulk powder (which sadly I cannot ). Otherwise that stuff is way too expensive to be practical.


 
Oh you live in the Atlanta area also?


----------



## Jabberwocky

yep for 2 more months (then I'm free of this place no offense intended :D).

I'm not sure the moderator wants us to discuss price here in public.

It wouldn't be much though. I think maybe it would be 300-400 dollars? (a lot less if you didn't go with the growth hormone stuff).

but yeah your best bet would be diet, cardio, and intense lifting (low rep high intensity). If you lift real hard then that will help you retain what muscle you have while you cut.

People often think that since you're cutting you should be doing high rep work. This is actually counterproductive. You should only do high volume work (imo) when you're bulking, otherwise you will stall out because high rep work requires overfeeding on carbs and protein to really work for the moderate long-run (month+).


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Gaian Planes said:


> yep for 2 more months (then I'm free of this place no offense intended :D).
> 
> I'm not sure the moderator wants us to discuss price here in public.
> 
> It wouldn't be much though. I think maybe it would be 300-400 dollars? (a lot less if you didn't go with the growth hormone stuff).
> 
> but yeah your best bet would be diet, cardio, and intense lifting (low rep high intensity). If you lift real hard then that will help you retain what muscle you have while you cut.
> 
> People often think that since you're cutting you should be doing high rep work. This is actually counterproductive. You should only do high volume work (imo) when you're bulking, otherwise you will stall out because high rep work requires overfeeding on carbs and protein to really work for the moderate long-run (month+).



Ok thanks you for the info!


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Gaian Planes said:


> yep for 2 more months (then I'm free of this place no offense intended :D).
> 
> I'm not sure the moderator wants us to discuss price here in public.
> 
> It wouldn't be much though. I think maybe it would be 300-400 dollars? (a lot less if you didn't go with the growth hormone stuff).
> 
> but yeah your best bet would be diet, cardio, and intense lifting (low rep high intensity). If you lift real hard then that will help you retain what muscle you have while you cut.
> 
> People often think that since you're cutting you should be doing high rep work. This is actually counterproductive. You should only do high volume work (imo) when you're bulking, otherwise you will stall out because high rep work requires overfeeding on carbs and protein to really work for the moderate long-run (month+).



Me personally I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE TO GET GEAR AT. My cuz might though. I hope I can find a source for it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well if you have no idea where to get steroids from, then all you should be worried about now is doing a lot of research. I mean a lot of reading dude. I spent at least an hour every day for months on end researching steroids before I started using (reading scientific articles, reading textbooks to understand the HPTA axis, reading anecdotal reports/logs of steroid users, etc etc).


----------



## ATLchinawhite

Gaian Planes said:


> well if you have no idea where to get steroids from, then all you should be worried about now is doing a lot of research. I mean a lot of reading dude. I spent at least an hour every day for months on end researching steroids before I started using (reading scientific articles, reading textbooks to understand the HPTA axis, reading anecdotal reports/logs of steroid users, etc etc).


Ok I have n ever heard of some of those words


----------



## VictorZ06

Guys!!  The OP has not said how old he is, and here we are suggesting doses, compounds, and cycles??  Enough.  He has not even posted what his diet and workout routine is like....or if he has one for that matter.

I don't want to keep having to close threads because some wont take a moment to read the rules...he could be 15 for all we know.

To the OP:  If you have a 25% bf, AAS should be the last thing to look at.  Like *Whatchamacallit* said, diet and cardio should be the only things to concentrate on right now.  And if you don't understand any of the words that *Gaian Planes* mentioned, you need to do A LOT of homework.  

In the future, please post your age along with the rest of your stats when seeking advice.

/V


----------



## DJ25

Those prices above are high, where I'm from a ml of sust will cost far less than a gallon of petrol


----------



## Jabberwocky

yeah the test isn't expensive, but the ancillaries can get expensive. Especially if you like things like proviron or amiradex (spelling sorry).


----------



## sorebuttcheeks

Whatchamacallit said:


> Diet & cardio.



Cardiovascular exercises are not for loosing weight. Sure everyone does them to lose weight, but the reality is you will burn more calories through resistance training. Cardio should be used for stamina and respiratory training. Most people either do cardio for losing weight because they are uneducated, or because cardio is easier.

To OP, make sure you get enough sleep, and try to keep stress out of your life. Lack of sleep, and too much stress will make you gain tremendously.

Also, avoid sugar, PERIOD.

My BF% is less than 10%, and cardio is not in my routine.


----------



## AlmostFamous

Dude, this thread is over a year old!


----------



## Space invader

sorebuttcheeks said:


> Cardiovascular exercises are not for loosing weight. Sure everyone does them to lose weight, but the reality is you will burn more calories through resistance training. Cardio should be used for stamina and respiratory training. Most people either do cardio for losing weight because they are uneducated, or because cardio is easier.
> 
> To OP, make sure you get enough sleep, and try to keep stress out of your life. Lack of sleep, and too much stress will make you gain tremendously.
> 
> Also, avoid sugar, PERIOD.
> 
> My BF% is less than 10%, and cardio is not in my routine.



Sorry but what most of what you said is b.s. Resistance training is just part of a body recomp and really dosent burn that many cals to begin with. Too many cals in makes you gain weight not stress or lack of sleep although it may make weightloss slightly harder. Cardio is used to create a larger defecit on a diet and is a very important part of getting lean. Avoid sugar??? What about dextrose, maltodextrin etc etc?? B.S.


----------



## Space invader

AlmostFamous said:


> Dude, this thread is over a year old!



^ This too!


----------



## sorebuttcheeks

Space invader said:


> Sorry but what most of what you said is b.s. Resistance training is just part of a body recomp and really dosent burn that many cals to begin with. Too many cals in makes you gain weight not stress or lack of sleep although it may make weightloss slightly harder. Cardio is used to create a larger defecit on a diet and is a very important part of getting lean. Avoid sugar??? What about dextrose, maltodextrin etc etc?? B.S.



While you are actively exercising, cardiovascular exercise burns more calories than resistance training of the same comparative intensity. This reality alone causes a huge deal of misunderstanding, and feeds misinformation to the fitness media. There is a great deal more to the story than the amount of calories we burn during a workout. How many calories are exhausted post-workout is also relevant to weight loss. When our cardiovascular workout ends, it takes the body a small amount of minutes to go back to a resting heart rate, and therefore resting metabolism. However, when we finish resistance training, our metabolism is affected by tissue repair and growth for up to 72 hours; you can notice this by looking at length of soreness post-workouts. 
Now let us look into the long-term picture. Resistance training over time will cause the body to create lean muscle mass. Lean muscle is more metabolically active. Elevating our metabolism causes the body to burn more calories during everything that we do, day and night; hence the saying, “I have a high metabolism, and that’s why I’m skinny”. Resistance training is a more successful way to improve body composition than cardiovascular activity, both in the short-term and the long-term. Cardiovascular training is still important, but we call it "cardio" for a reason: it is primarily for the heart.
For more information, you can find graphs and hard facts in scientific papers. I do not recommend acquiring your information from joeblowsarticles.com. Instead, I recommend looking into the Journal of Applied Physiology, or Google searching biomedical scientists like R. S. Staron.


----------



## Space invader

OK, fair enough. Some of what you said is true and some incorrect.  I just learn from people smarter than me. Look up Lyle Mcdonald, Martin Berkin, Alan Aragon, Casey Butt etc. etc. to see what really happens to a natural bodybuilder and how much work has to go into it including 'cardio' to reach your potential.


----------



## sorebuttcheeks

Space invader said:


> OK, fair enough. Some of what you said is true and some incorrect.  I just learn from people smarter than me. Look up Lyle Mcdonald, Martin Berkin, Alan Aragon, Casey Butt etc. etc. to see what really happens to a natural bodybuilder and how much work has to go into it including 'cardio' to reach your potential.



I agree, cardio is vital. Thanks for the names, I'll look those people up.


----------



## Titus

Whatchamacallit said:


> Diet & cardio.



Agree. Depending on what u are using (if it aromatizes) you stand a pretty good chance of developing bitch tits due to your high bf to begin with your system will overload with estro and you'll be sportin tit's with an a cup at the beach next summer.

If I were going to do a cycle it would be a low dose of anavar and T3 to loose wt. Or clen.


----------



## Whatchamacallit

My point also was the OP should be using nothing at 25% body fat. He needs to strictly control his diet and simply do cardio (increasing heart rate to fat burning range) while adding some resistance training as well.

After 10 years of being on this board, 80% in this section, it's a lot of vets initial reaction to say "diet and cardio" to questions like this. We all know *NOW* that resistance training is a fundamental part of it as well.


----------



## maakshif

you guys do realize that the original question was asked over a year and a half ago?


----------



## Whatchamacallit

do now...it's been a few months since I visited


----------



## maakshif

Whatchamacallit said:


> do now...it's been a few months since I visited



lol...i was getting ready to chime in until I noticed it


----------



## dirtyoldman

ATLchinawhite said:


> I am 6ft, 220 lbs, 25% body fat. What is the best weight loss or cutting steroid that can make lose weight quick?



winstrol (injectable) 75mg eod
tren-a 75mg eod 

you could do one each day

cut your carbs to almost 0

pct as usual

not exactly weight loss... but definitely a cutting cycle as you'd loose fat/water and you wouldn't be paying out the nose for primobolan (and probably getting fakes anyway)


----------



## bradburyray

Hop on that Oral Anavar! and RUN


----------



## Whatchamacallit

please read the thread in its entirety before replying with such ignorant answers


----------



## dirtyoldman

*shop around*



Gaian Planes said:


> yeah the test isn't expensive, but the ancillaries can get expensive. Especially if you like things like proviron or amiradex (spelling sorry).



Hi,

I get my test from a regular gear source... well known and well respected... with a good selection and decent prices.

but their ancillaries are through the roof!

so I get arimidex and hcg from a place that really sells to the TRT crowd and the fertility bunch (HCG is a fertility drug) for a LOT less... and they sell straight pharmacy stuff too... they do NOT sell test/gear... but arimidex is a cancer drug, hcg is a fertility drug, etc... 

I even get a heart medicine that's expensive in the US from there.

so yea I get 2 packages .... but I save a bunch by buying from 2 places.


----------



## dirtyoldman

*maybe?*



Whatchamacallit said:


> My point also was the OP should be using nothing at 25% body fat. He needs to strictly control his diet and simply do cardio (increasing heart rate to fat burning range) while adding some resistance training as well.
> 
> After 10 years of being on this board, 80% in this section, it's a lot of vets initial reaction to say "diet and cardio" to questions like this. We all know *NOW* that resistance training is a fundamental part of it as well.



ya know this might be a good situation for a WINSTROL cycle... normally I just use it to bump the free testosterone levels up on a normal bulking cycle at like 15mg a day.

but diet(specifically calories keep the protein), cardio, and a moderate dose of winstrol (which doesn't automatize or bulk you up) would work well....

now you'd still be shut down at the end of it... but you'd loose a lot of FAT and it'd be a good time to BULK.


----------



## Boracay

................................wow


----------



## Boracay

this is a very old thread


----------



## Titus

Diet and cardio along with Alli (an otc med you get at like walgreens which you take with meals that contain fat and it leeches like 1/2 the fat from the meal out of the meal so you shat it out without having it run through your system and turn into body fat). the bottle says take 1 pill. 2 pills is the dose for a prescription drug that is the exact same chemical make up of Alli. This is to help you as your dieting down as I am assuming your meals are less than ideal/clean.

You can also do a clen/T3 stack, not steroids, but associates of steroids that are fat burners. If you run this with a moderate dose of anavar (a steroid that is expensive unless you have a powder source) you will get better results as the anavar will help you put on a little extra quality muscle and will also help prevent any muscle loss from the clen/T3 cycle.

If you can't make the necessary long term dietary changes all this will be for naught.


----------



## dirtyoldman

*cutting....*



ATLchinawhite said:


> I am 6ft, 220 lbs, 25% body fat. What is the best weight loss or cutting steroid that can make lose weight quick?



maybe something like 

a ml of tren-e a week
a ml of test-e a week

usual ai and pct

tren will help you put on muscle and cut...


----------



## l0stcaus3

dirtyoldman said:


> maybe something like
> 
> a ml of tren-e a week
> a ml of test-e a week
> 
> usual ai and pct
> 
> tren will help you put on muscle and cut...



I know this tread is old but I had to chime in when I read this right here....

Your telling some one that never used gear to run tren? ARE YOU SERIOUS? tren is one of the most nastiest compounds out there(ITS ALSO ONE OF THE BEST AND MY favorite) but come one thats just piss poor advice bro,he has NO IDEA how his body is going to react to gear hows his temper does he fly off the handle easily? 

OP you need to research these compounds some of them have really gnarly sides know what they do and how to combat the sides....AAS are no joke and for sure is NOT the easier way.......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

l0stcaus3 said:


> I know this tread is old but I had to chime in when I read this right here....
> 
> Your telling some one that never used gear to run tren? ARE YOU SERIOUS? tren is one of the most nastiest compounds out there(ITS ALSO ONE OF THE BEST AND MY favorite) but come one thats just piss poor advice bro,he has NO IDEA how his body is going to react to gear hows his temper does he fly off the handle easily?
> 
> OP you need to research these compounds some of them have really gnarly sides know what they do and how to combat the sides....AAS are no joke and for sure is NOT the easier way.......



True story.

You can't just ask "What do I do?" and not do research.  Asking someone to give you instructions, by itself, is not research.


----------



## bddrggn

ATLchinawhite said:


> I am 6ft, 220 lbs, 25% body fat. What is the best weight loss or cutting steroid that can make lose weight quick?



Diet is 75 percent of anything....add some cardio and drink lots of water...get on the stairmaster and sweat it out


----------

